# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > أحكام المحاكم داخل المملكة >  للإعتراض على الحكم؟؟؟

## مستشارة تحت الإنشاء

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


لاأدري اين المكان المناسب لمثل هذا السؤال ..

ولكن أرجو أن اجد الإجابة والفائدة المطلوبة ..

**أريد أن أعترض على حكم صادر من المحكمة
ولذلك أريد( صيغة ) الاعتراض  على الحكم ..

أرجو لمن يستطيع الإفادة الرد سريعا لضيق الوقت ...وان يثريني بمعلوماته ومساعدته .. وشكرا

----------


## مستشارة تحت الإنشاء

الاعتراض على حكم صادر من المحكمة بمبلغ مالي مبالغ فيه  على المدعى عليه .. في قضية حادث مروري ..

----------


## محمود الرفاعي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الأخت الأستاذة / مستشارة تحت الإنشاء 
هناك اسباب كثيرة للإعتراض علي الحكم ومن اهم الأسباب لقبول الائحة الإعتراضية هي أن تكون في الميعاد القانوني لها اي خلال 30 يوما من إستيلامك الحكم 
ولكن اختي الكريمة يمكنك رفع الصحك وكتابته بدون أسماء وتحذفين الأسماء لأنه لايوجد صيغ معينة ولا بد من الإطلاع علي الحكم حتي يتم كتابة الأئحة الإعتراضية انا في إنتظار  صك الحكم مع حذف الأسماء حتي يتم كتابة الائحة الإعتراضية لكي 
تقبلي تحياتي 
المستشار محمود الرفاعي

----------


## مستشارة تحت الإنشاء

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أستاذي المستشار محمد الرفاعي 
شاكرة لك تعاونك وتفاعلك وسرعة استجابتك..


الحمدلله وحده وبعد ففي يوم السبت الموافق ..... لدي أنا....(القاضي)... بالمحكمة العامة 

بالرياض حضر .......(المدعي)....... بموجب سجل مدني رقم ..... وادعى على الحاضر 

معه ........(فلان الفلاني)....... بموجب سجل مدني رقم ....... بصفته وكيلا عن ......(المدعى 

عليه)....... بموجب الوكالة الصادرة من كتابة عدل محافظة الدرعية برقم...... في ..تاريخ... 

قائلا انه وقع حادث تصادم بين سيارتين نتج عن الحادث تلفيات بسيارتي قدرت من أهل الخبرة 

بالقرار رقم .... بخمسة و أربعين ألف ريال قبل الحادث و بعده بـإثنان و عشرين ألف ريال و قد 

أسفر تحقيق المرور عن إدانة موكل المدعى عليه بمسؤوليتهالحادث بنسبة %100 لذا أطلب 

الحكم عليه بدفع إثنان و عشرين ألف ريال هذه دعواي، 

وبعرض ذلك على المدعى عليه وكالةً قال إن ما ذكر المدعي بشأن وقوع الحادث على التفصيل 

المذكور فهو صحيحو أنا لا أطعن في نتيجة تقرير المرور بإدانة موكلي مسئولية الحادث بنسبة

100% و إنما أطعن في تقدير أهل الخبرة، بأنه مجحف في حق المدعى عليه و مبالغ فيه جدا 

لأن السيارة لو قدرتقيمة قطع الغيار و الاصلاح لكانت أقل بكثير و بناءً على ما تقدم من الدعوى 

و الاجابة و بعد الاطلاع على أوراق المعاملة و تقدير أهل الخبرة للسيارة قبل الحادث و بعده 

المطابق لما ذكره المدعيو بما أن المعتمد في الارش هو فارق التقدير قبل الحادث و بعده و ليس 

تكلفة قطع الغيار و الاصلاح فقد حكمت على موكل المدعى عليه بدفع 22500 ريال للمدعي و 

بعرض الحكم قرر المدعي القناعةو قرر المدعى عليه الاعتراض فأفهمته بمراجعة المحكمة بعد

10 أيام لاستلام صورة من الحكم و الاعتراض خلال 30 يوما و الا سقط حقه في الاعتراض عليه 

و اكتسب القطعية

و صلى الله على نبينا محمد و على آله و صحبه و سلم.

أكرر شكري وامتناني ..دعواتي الخالصة لك..


في انتظار  صيغة الاعتراض .. :Smile:

----------


## المستشار العربي

يسعدني ان تكون هذه اولى مشاركاتي في هذا المنتدى الجميل و المليئ بالعلوم القانونية المتنوعة والمفيدة .
و اقول انه لإعداد لائحة اعتراضية على مثل هذا الحكم ، فلابد ايضاً من الإطلاع على التقدير الذي اعتمد عليه في تحديد قيمة التلفيات ، وبحث مدى مغالاته في تقديره للتلفيات من عدمه ، وطلب تقدير آخر غيره ، لكشف مقدار المغالاة إن وجدت .
واخيراً فقد لا تجدي اي مطعن على الحكم ، اذا تبين ان التقدير الذي اعتمد عليه كان مناسباً ، وكل ما سوف تحصلين عليه هو عدة اسابيع او اشهر لحين عودة الحكم مؤيداً من التمييز  .

----------


## al360f

جميل ان يكون هنا إثراء علمي وتطبيقي بالمواضيع لتعم الفائده على الجميع

اتمنى للجميع التوفيق

----------


## مستشارة تحت الإنشاء

المستشار العربي.. لك جزيل الشكر على هذه المداخلة وطرح مالديك.. 
لقد تم الاعتراض على  الحكم ونسأل الله التوفيق..


al36of ..شكرا لك.

وأشكر كل من قام بمساعدتي في صياغة الاعتراض وايجاد المآخذ على الحكم.

----------

